# Other Languages > jQuery >  jQuery Mobile goes 1.0!

## tr333

In case people haven't heard, the jQuery Mobile team have just released 1.0 Final.  I haven't looked too much into it yet but it looks nice with all that browser compatibility.




> *jQuery Mobile: Touch-Optimized Web Framework for Smartphones & Tablets*
> 
> A unified, HTML5-based user interface system for all popular mobile device platforms, built on the rock-solid jQuery and jQuery UI foundation. Its lightweight code is built with progressive enhancement, and has a flexible, easily themeable design.

----------

